

Ballmer's Offer Letter to Yahoo's Board  - iamelgringo
http://dealbook.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/02/01/microsofts-letter-to-yahoo/

======
ashu
From the comments on that entry:

    
    
      From: Microsoft
      To: Yahoo 
      Subject: Be evil!
    

Succinct! :P

~~~
__
Yahoo recently received a similar email from China.

